# using clipper blades



## Butter

Hello. my cockapoo has a relatively thick curly coat. I plan to groom her at home. I have an Andis clipper but need to purchase blades. Andis told me that I'd need both a skiptooth blade (#3-3/4)- to get through the thick coat- and a finishing cut blade (3-3/4 FC)- to even out the cut. Thjese blades leave a 1/2" length coat. Ideally, I'd like to leave at least a 5/8" length coat (#5/8) after grooming but Andis said I'd not be able to get a good cut just with the finishing cut blade. Is it really necessary to purchase both or do you think I could get a decent cut just with the 5/8" FC blade? thanks so much for your advice.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

I have Andis super 2 speed professional clippers which come with a #10 blade. 

http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/308/andis-agc-super-speed-clipper

I bought a set of Wahl attachment combs which fit on the clippers and give you varying lengths of cut.

http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/1781/wahl-metal-snap-on-combs--set-of-8

These are the pieces of equipment that we used at a one day grooming course.

My Cockapoo, Rufus, has a thick curly coat and these clippers go through it like a hot knife through butter.

Hope this helps.

Karen xx


----------



## kendal

if you get a 10 blade you can get comb atachments so you can leave the coat longer. but to use them you need to have the coat mat free before you can use the comb atacments or it wont go through the coat. you will also need scissors aswell. 

i have a 5 skip tooth blade dont have a propper 5F yet i have a cheep one that seems to cut closser than my 7F blade so i dont like to use. 


do you have any photos of you cockapoo.


----------



## Butter

Hello and thank you Kendal and Cockapoodledo for your replies (this is the first post I've ever made!).

I actually just bought an Andis AG2 with a 10 blade and Andis is sending me two blade comb attachment- 5/8" and 1-1/4" lengths, so- after reading your comments, I guess I can try the 5/8" on Butter. And yes, I do understand the coat needs to be matt-free-- and clean, too, before clipping. The longer blade comb is for my (quite large) Yorkiepoo, Honey. Her coat is quite fine so I knew the blade combs wouldn't be an issue for her. 

And I've tried to upload pictures of Honey and Butter together = in their more shaggy days; let's see if i did it! 

thanks again!! Kathy


----------



## Tressa

I have the same equipment as Karen - gives plenty of alternatives for length.


----------



## Dawny

i have a cheap whal set from pets at home, it has just 1 blade and a range of clip on combs, it seems to do the job pretty well. a good pair of scizzors to finish off and bobs your uncle!! lol


----------

